# fire Mark Richt?



## deerhunter70 (Sep 13, 2009)

I really like Richt I think he's a great guy and recruiter but I just don't think he's got what it takes to win a NC...You have to be the players coach not their friend. Bozo and no- D..Martinez both suck..Barely pulled this game against USC out and I'm tired of UGA struggling every week with the talent they got against lesser teams..

What do ya'll think?


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 13, 2009)

I think you are not giving SC enough credit.  They have had stellar recruiting classes over the last few years.  The Garcia class alone was a #4 in the nation recruiting class.  So to say a "lesser team" is a bit farfetched.  They don't play off the history records, they play in the here and now.  UGA lost on the road to a top 10 school at the time and won an annual rivalry battle with a YOUNG and improving SC team..., I think calling for richt's head at this point in the season is premature.  If you end up 7-5 then you can probably have an arguement.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 13, 2009)

All said and done, it's a W for UGA


----------



## Howard Roark (Sep 13, 2009)

Foolishness


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow another dumb thread! Fire CMR, you must not know much about CF. SC recruits pretty darn good since Spurrier went there. That D they have is for real. The only coach that needs to go is Martinez!


----------



## kevina (Sep 13, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> Wow another dumb thread! Fire CMR, you must not know much about CF. SC recruits pretty darn good since Spurrier went there. That D they have is for real. The only coach that needs to go is Martinez!



I am assuming that this "FIRE RICHT" thread was started yet again by another DAWG fan.

This is what many fans of other teams on here are always talking about when they say HOTSEAT, and the Dawg fans say the HOTSEAT talk is started by other teams fans. NOT!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 13, 2009)

kevina said:


> I am assuming that this "FIRE RICHT" thread was started yet again by another DAWG fan.
> 
> This is what many fans of other teams on here are always talking about when they say HOTSEAT, and the Dawg fans say the HOTSEAT talk is started by other teams fans. NOT!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 13, 2009)

I hope your kidding deehunter, coach Richt is not our problem.


----------



## General Lee (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't agree with firing Richt but I do think his personal affection for Willie Martinez is bringing this program down..........


----------



## Buck (Sep 13, 2009)

NO, Richt should not be fired.


----------



## ACguy (Sep 13, 2009)

deerhunter70 said:


> I really like Richt I think he's a great guy and recruiter but I just don't think he's got what it takes to win a NC...You have to be the players coach not their friend. Bozo and no- D..Martinez both suck..Barely pulled this game against USC out and I'm tired of UGA struggling every week with the talent they got against lesser teams..
> 
> What do ya'll think?



I think he was out coached by Ron Zook a few years ago  . CMR is winning with talent and luck. If USCe and Tenn keep improving there talent , they will start to beat UGA and then the rest of the guys will want CMR fired too.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't think Georgia plays up to their talent level. USCe shouldn't have been in the game yet they killed themselves with costly penalties.


----------



## Resica (Sep 13, 2009)

deerhunter70 said:


> I really like Richt I think he's a great guy and recruiter but I just don't think he's got what it takes to win a NC...You have to be the players coach not their friend. Bozo and no- D..Martinez both suck..Barely pulled this game against USC out and I'm tired of UGA struggling every week with the talent they got against lesser teams..
> 
> What do ya'll think?


If you fire the head coach, who are you gonna replace him with that's better?


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Sep 13, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> NO, Richt should not be fired.


Not fired.....He should be made a gelding!

Just kidding!


----------



## Buck (Sep 13, 2009)

Woody's Janitor said:


> Not fired.....He should be made a gelding!
> 
> Just kidding!



And he probably will be if he doesn't do something with that defense...


----------



## rshunter (Sep 13, 2009)

Richt is loyal to a fault. His loyalty to Martinez is his problem. How many times do you see 3 or 4 defenders in one zone and they converge after the unattended reciever catches the pass thrown from an unmolested QB who never had to even move his feet. The man knows nothing about zone blitzes. Mix things up overload a side hide and time your blitz. The bottom line is Martinez takes no chances and knows nothing about pressuring the QB. If you can't get there with 4 send 5, can't with 5 send 6, can't with six send 7. Eventually, Martinez will be the end of CMR if he doesn't fire him.


----------



## shotgunner78 (Sep 13, 2009)

deerhunter70 said:


> I really like Richt I think he's a great guy and recruiter but I just don't think he's got what it takes to win a NC...You have to be the players coach not their friend. Bozo and no- D..Martinez both suck..Barely pulled this game against USC out and I'm tired of UGA struggling every week with the talent they got against lesser teams..
> 
> What do ya'll think?






BLASPHEMY!!!! Might as well start pulling for The gators talking like that.


----------



## hwy22 (Sep 13, 2009)

What Mark needs to do is pray that Willie will leave UGA. Then Falcons release Brian VanGorder. Then UGA will be back on top of everything


----------



## david w. (Sep 13, 2009)

i dont think richt should be fired he's a great coach, look at what he has done for georgia.


----------



## tcward (Sep 13, 2009)

General Lee said:


> I don't agree with firing Richt but I do think his personal affection for Willie Martinez is bringing this program down..........



...agreed


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 13, 2009)

Resica said:


> If you fire the head coach, who are you gonna replace him with that's better?





david13 said:


> i dont think richt should be fired he's a great coach, look at what he has done for georgia.



exactly


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 13, 2009)

You can always count on UGAG to start eating their own at the first sign of problems !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 13, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> You can always count on UGAG to start eating their own at the first sign of problems !!



Not that a Bama fan's comments matter, But: I think the frustrations are directed more at Martinez than Richt. The defense issues are just a continuation of the problems from last year.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 13, 2009)

I have been a devout fan of Ga. football since I was 6 years old.  I am about to turn 56 years old. That is a lot of DAWG football and believe me, I have either seen in person, watched on TV or listened on the radio to every single game the DAWGS have played during this time. I only tell you this, so you know I speak as a HUGE fan and not just some Johnny come lately fan. I think CMR has been the best coach we have had, including Dooley, during my time as a fan.  He is a good man AND he wins, but the winning part is more important to me. That being said, there is something seriously wrong with the coaching over there now.  One week it is the offense, the next week it is the defense, and despite last night, the special teams have not been good in several years.  We are always ranked in the top ten in recruiting, and you can see the talent we have, but I watched So. Cal, Ohio State, Alabama, Florida, etc. yesterday (other teams that recruit well) and we could not stay on the same field with them. Last night we did not get out coached by Spurrier, we just didn't cover ANYBODY, and when they did catch a pass we missed tackle after tackle. With NO pass rush, you better be able to tackle. We should have put them away when we got the big lead, but the offense went stupid. And yes, I do consider South Carolina a lesser team. And Oklahoma State proved yesterday, they are not who we thought they were. Believe me, I want Coach Richt to succeed, but he has got to do a better job.  If that means firing some assistants, so be it.  If his loyalty won't let him, then HE has to go.  The bottom line is winning.  Just think what Spurrier/Saban/Meyer could do with our team.  We would not have been biting our nails at the end of that game last night.  I guess what I am saying is there may be a better coach for the DAWGS.  Sorry if that rankles some of you DAWG fans, but that is the way I feel. I deserve it.


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Sep 13, 2009)

I think the very best thing that could happen at UGA is for someone to find Danny Ford and give him a blank check. I think that he could put a championship team together in no time !


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 13, 2009)

FootLongDawg said:


> I have been a devout fan of Ga. football since I was 6 years old.  I am about to turn 56 years old. That is a lot of DAWG football and believe me, I have either seen in person, watched on TV or listened on the radio to every single game the DAWGS have played during this time. I only tell you this, so you know I speak as a HUGE fan and not just some Johnny come lately fan. I think CMR has been the best coach we have had, including Dooley, during my time as a fan.  He is a good man AND he wins, but the winning part is more important to me. That being said, there is something seriously wrong with the coaching over there now.  One week it is the offense, the next week it is the defense, and despite last night, the special teams have not been good in several years.  We are always ranked in the top ten in recruiting, and you can see the talent we have, but I watched So. Cal, Ohio State, Alabama, Florida, etc. yesterday (other teams that recruit well) and we could not stay on the same field with them. Last night we did not get out coached by Spurrier, we just didn't cover ANYBODY, and when they did catch a pass we missed tackle after tackle. With NO pass rush, you better be able to tackle. We should have put them away when we got the big lead, but the offense went stupid. And yes, I do consider South Carolina a lesser team. And Oklahoma State proved yesterday, they are not who we thought they were. Believe me, I want Coach Richt to succeed, but he has got to do a better job.  If that means firing some assistants, so be it.  If his loyalty won't let him, then HE has to go.  The bottom line is winning.  Just think what Spurrier/Saban/Meyer could do with our team.  We would not have been biting our nails at the end of that game last night.  I guess what I am saying is there may be a better coach for the DAWGS.  Sorry if that rankles some of you DAWG fans, but that is the way I feel. I deserve it.



The question is, if you get rid of Richt, who could come in and do as well or better? There aren't many coaches out there that are available, and none of them are what I would consider better than CMR


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 13, 2009)

backwoodsjoe said:


> I think the very best thing that could happen at UGA is for someone to find Danny Ford and give him a blank check. I think that he could put a championship team together in no time !



He hasnt coached a game in 12 years.


----------



## chadair (Sep 13, 2009)

deerhunter70 said:


> I really like Richt I think he's a great guy and recruiter but I just don't think he's got what it takes to win a NC...You have to be the players coach not their friend. Bozo and no- D..Martinez both suck..Barely pulled this game against USC out and I'm tired of UGA struggling every week with the talent they got against lesser teams..
> 
> What do ya'll think?[/QUOTE
> good post. It takes a lot to speak out against Richts on this board.
> ...


----------



## chadair (Sep 13, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> The question is, if you get rid of Richt, who could come in and do as well or better? There aren't many coaches out there that are available, and none of them are what I would consider better than CMR



There is always some young, up and comin next best thing. And for every one of those, there is probably 10 that ain't worth the poop as a  coach, but it's a gamble that is worth takin. Sometimes you have to take three steps back to go forward, example the Zook years


----------



## ACguy (Sep 13, 2009)

hwy22 said:


> What Mark needs to do is pray that Willie will leave UGA. Then Falcons release Brian VanGorder. Then UGA will be back on top of everything



What was UGA on top of when VanGorder was the DC? .


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 13, 2009)

chadair said:


> There is always some young, up and comin next best thing. And for every one of those, there is probably 10 that ain't worth the poop as a  coach, but it's a gamble that is worth takin. Sometimes you have to take three steps back to go forward, example the Zook years



Exactly, and CMR was a gamble that has worked out to be a positive for UGA. He had no HC experience and has come in and turned UGAs program 180 degrees for the better. What are the chances of taking 2 gambles in a row and them both working out for the better?


----------



## cramer (Sep 13, 2009)

I would like to see Bobo gone, Martinez tarred and feathered if he can't get his defense to wrap up when they tackle and less penalties.
#22 is a fine running back - he's got heart and skills that can help keep a defense honest, no matter who we play - get some play action pass together and kick some tail.
At least their better than Tech:-}


----------



## ACguy (Sep 13, 2009)

chadair said:


> There is always some young, up and comin next best thing. And for every one of those, there is probably 10 that ain't worth the poop as a  coach, but it's a gamble that is worth takin. Sometimes you have to take three steps back to go forward, example the Zook years



It seems that alot of UGA fans are scared of not winning 10 games a  year. In the last 8 years UGA has won more games then UF and has had more 10 win seasons. But no one but UGA fans care about that. I would take UF's last 8 years over UGA's in a heart beat. I think what UGA fans don't understand is that the team can't be much worse. Zook is a horrible head coach and he had UF in the top 25 almost every year and had a winning record against CMR. CMR wins games with talent thats why he can't beat UF.  UF has just as much talent , so he actually has to out coach someone and we all know how that has worked out.


----------



## ACguy (Sep 13, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Exactly, and CMR was a gamble that has worked out to be a positive for UGA. He had no HC experience and has come in and turned UGAs program 180 degrees for the better. What are the chances of taking 2 gambles in a row and them both working out for the better?



How did  CMR turn UGA's program around 180 degrees? He averages a little over 10 wins a season and the 4 years before him UGA averaged around 9 wins per season. Was the coach he replaced good too?


----------



## sleeze (Sep 13, 2009)

Another Fire the UGA coaches thread.

I love it!!!!!!!  

Its great to be a Florida Gator!!!!


----------



## deerhunter70 (Sep 13, 2009)

I figured I would ruffle some feathers but didn't care. Like I said, I like Richt but he is to stubborn or to good of a guy or whatever you want to call it to let Bobo and Martinez go...Believe meI know football. I have played and watched it all my life. When you have talent like UGA does and always underachieve and play so inconsistant that's coaching..we did play with more emotion last night than we did last week but you just never no what GA. team is going to show up and play. Another note even when we win it seems we play up or down to the opponents level.. As for as a better coach I sure like what Houston Nutt has done with Ole Miss.....just a thought...


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 13, 2009)

This is crazy!  He won a game last night and people still want him fired.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 13, 2009)

ACguy said:


> How did  CMR turn UGA's program around 180 degrees? He averages a little over 10 wins a season and the 4 years before him UGA averaged around 9 wins per season. Was the coach he replaced good too?



Jim Donnan was 40-19 from 96-2000....CMR is what, like 84-23 since then? So unless Donnan could have gone the last 9 years with 44 wins and only 4 losses, then yes, I think it was a heck of a turnaround...


Again, I will ask, why is it so important to you? Why should you care about UGA's coach? Shouldn't you be enjoying UF's run right now?


----------



## ACguy (Sep 13, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Jim Donnan was 40-19 from 96-2000....CMR is what, like 84-23 since then? So unless Donnan could have gone the last 9 years with 44 wins and only 4 losses, then yes, I think it was a heck of a turnaround...
> 
> 
> Again, I will ask, why is it so important to you? Why should you care about UGA's coach? Shouldn't you be enjoying UF's run right now?



When Donnan took over the team was coming of three 6 win seasons or worse. So of course his over all record is not as good. Donnan did better then the guy he replaced and CMR did better then him record wise. So why could CMR's replacement not do better then him? 

Its not important to me , I love CMR being the UGA head coach because he is so bad against UF.


----------



## jwea89 (Sep 13, 2009)

i guess the jackets should go ahead and fire paul johnson cause we cant throw?? that makes about as much sense as firing mark richt would...he averages 10 wins a season? uga is young this year as far as experience goes give em a little slack, they lost to a good team last week and battled with a good team last night, uga  fans are startin to sound selfish


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 13, 2009)

I think the same problem Mark has is the same problmes Tubberville had at Auburn.  He had coaches that he is married too.  It was Tubbs downfall at Au.  He had some guys that needed to go that he would not release.  The Bar-B-Que gang as they were knows as, got his butt fired.

Dont ever think change is bad..  Look at how you guys rolled Auburn in the mud last year when Chizik was hired.  I never heard so much non-sense in my life over a hire that most of you knew absolutely nothing about other than he was 5-19 at IOWA STATE...  He is not looking so bad right now is he...

My point.  The "Who are you going to get that is better" is not a valid question.  There is always someone bettter with some better programs.  The programs is where it comes from.  Not the head coach.

I like Richt.  He is a good coach.  But talent comes knocking at Georgia.  Always has.  Thats why they are constantly in the top of the recruiting classes.  They always have studs there.  But, in my opinion, they will never win a National Championship with Richt there.  He just does not have the killer instint.  Same problem Tubberville had.  Too nice of a guy.

Georgia has a awesome program.  Just look at the numbers.  They do not lie but its time for them to step it up and win a National Championship.  They have the team.  They just need the coaching staff..


----------



## kevina (Sep 13, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> This is crazy!  He won a game last night and people still want him fired.



Its all Dawg fans that are saying changes are needed. There is no need for any other fans to talk smack, the Dawgs are doing just fine

Lord only knows what this site would look like if USCe would have scored in the final seconds and won


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 13, 2009)

chadair;4016310Sorry Irish said:
			
		

> Horrible?  31-54 (that's 60%), 427 yards total offense, 313 yards passing with 10.1 yards per completion, 2 passing TD's with one int.
> 
> For a Sophmore with a group of recievers that are mostly true or redshirt freshmen I thought they did pretty darn good for being a 7pt underdog on the home field of a top 20 team.
> 
> Florida has to come to columbia the last SEC game of the year.  I am looking forward to the game...there is a glimmer of hope in Columbia that Spurrier has things headed the right way.  We may not be winning them all yet, but I think we are a heck of a lot more competative than when we entered the league.  These things take time....


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 13, 2009)

As far as UGA coaching changes that is up to the dog fans to debate and richt to decide.  Spurrier had some of the same alliances but last year he cleaned house and brought in 5 new coaches.  The main ones are OL coach, RB coach and QB coach.  Seems like things are clicking a little better.  Although I think Ellis Johnson is great on defense, we just have not gotten over losing charlie strong to FLA.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 13, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> This is crazy!  He won a game last night and people still want him fired.



I know    I know


----------



## sleeze (Sep 13, 2009)

LanierSpots said:


> I think the same problem Mark has is the same problmes Tubberville had at Auburn.  He had coaches that he is married too.  It was Tubbs downfall at Au.  He had some guys that needed to go that he would not release.  The Bar-B-Que gang as they were knows as, got his butt fired.
> 
> Dont ever think change is bad..  Look at how you guys rolled Auburn in the mud last year when Chizik was hired.  I never heard so much non-sense in my life over a hire that most of you knew absolutely nothing about other than he was 5-19 at IOWA STATE...  He is not looking so bad right now is he...
> 
> ...



Great Post.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 13, 2009)

kevina said:


> Its all Dawg fans that are saying changes are needed. There is no need for any other fans to talk smack, the Dawgs are doing just fine
> 
> *Lord only knows what this site would look like if USCe would have scored in the final seconds and won:*stir:



I was afraid of mass suicide if the Cocks won !!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 13, 2009)

I just still can't understand wanting to fire the coach after 2 games  We are 1-1, 1-0 in the SEC, and as of right now, we are leading the SEC East...


----------



## chadair (Sep 13, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I just still can't understand wanting to fire the coach after 2 games  We are 1-1, 1-0 in the SEC, and as of right now, we are leading the SEC East...



It just ain't because of this year. I go to about as many UGA games as anybody but it is the same thing year after year.
I remember a few years back when Richt called his own plays, and he was great from 20 to 20 yd line. All UGA fans wanted him to give up the playcallin duties because it seemed as tho uga always played for the fieldgoal. Now Bobo calls the play and evreyone wants Richts callin the plays again


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 13, 2009)

I would much rather CMR call the plays instead of Bobo. I never wanted him to hand the duties over to Bobo to begin with. CMR made his name as a good coach for his explosive offenses. His offenses at FSU always ranked at or near the top of most the offensive categories. Offense is his bread and butter and I wish he would get back to his old offensive ways.


----------



## chadair (Sep 13, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I would much rather CMR call the plays instead of Bobo. I never wanted him to hand the duties over to Bobo to begin with. .



you were part of the minority then


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 13, 2009)

chadair said:


> you were part of the minority then



I usually am. You get used to it after a while. And I'm still in the minority now...I'm not calling for Richts head and asking for Donnan back


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 13, 2009)

Same thing I posted in an another thread. I like Mark Richt and don't want to see him leave. Am I happy with all his actions or play calling, no. But I don't want to fire Mark Richt! His coordinators I hope get better, or do something like that!


----------



## chadair (Sep 13, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I usually am. You get used to it after a while. And I'm still in the minority now...I'm not calling for Richts head and asking for Donnan back



or Danny Ford


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 13, 2009)

chadair said:


> or Danny Ford



seriously.


----------



## olcowman (Sep 13, 2009)

Dawg fans have forgotten ( or never knew ) the tradition of winning associated with this team. Players like Trippi, Sinkwich, McWhorter, etc. are unknown to these CMR lovers. The fact that alot of fans expect them to compete for a NC every year is ridiculous to them. They are just happy to have a winning season and finish 2nd or 3rd in the sec.

The decades old tradition of being among the elite in the sec and often the nation is not familiar to other teams fans either. (except some of the older Bama bunch who followed them thru the Bear era). Fla, LSU, Tenn, AU, GT, etc. they have had some good years in the past and portions of the programs have reached the top from time to time, but it hasn't come anywhere near the historical success and prominence attained by UGA. That is why that react with disbelief when some of the real UGA fans start questioning the so called "success" of CMR. From their position CMR and his staff look pretty darn good as they would love to have a few years of 7 and 8 win seasons. 

Which it now seems is acceptable to many of the Dawg fans on here and the school's AD, everyone just needs to lower their expectations and we will all fall in love with the CMR program! Sorry I can't do it, and before anyone of you 'real' fans challenge my knowledge and/or credentials concerning the sport... I will be glad to post mine against yorne'. Why is it when someone challenges the CMR position there is always a group that fires off with "you must not know nothing about college football"? What do ya'll know? What can ya'll tell us that will make us understand your position? What is the secret I am missing? Ya'll CMR fan club members better just ignore this post?


----------



## chadair (Sep 13, 2009)

olcowman said:


> Dawg fans have forgotten ( or never knew ) the tradition of winning associated with this team. Players like Trippi, Sinkwich, McWhorter, etc. are unknown to these CMR lovers. The fact that alot of fans expect them to compete for a NC every year is ridiculous to them. They are just happy to have a winning season and finish 2nd or 3rd in the sec.
> 
> The decades old tradition of being among the elite in the sec and often the nation is not familiar to other teams fans either. (except some of the older Bama bunch who followed them thru the Bear era). Fla, LSU, Tenn, AU, GT, etc. they have had some good years in the past and portions of the programs have reached the top from time to time, but it hasn't come anywhere near the historical success and prominence attained by UGA. That is why that react with disbelief when some of the real UGA fans start questioning the so called "success" of CMR. From their position CMR and his staff look pretty darn good as they would love to have a few years of 7 and 8 win seasons.
> 
> Which it now seems is acceptable to many of the Dawg fans on here and the school's AD, everyone just needs to lower their expectations and we will all fall in love with the CMR program! Sorry I can't do it, and before anyone of you 'real' fans challenge my knowledge and/or credentials concerning the sport... I will be glad to post mine against yorne'. Why is it when someone challenges the CMR position there is always a group that fires off with "you must not know nothing about college football"? What do ya'll know? What can ya'll tell us that will make us understand your position? What is the secret I am missing? Ya'll CMR fan club members better just ignore this post?



good post


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 13, 2009)

Dude who said you didnt know anything about football?  But I know football too. And I think you are a little off with claiming this "historical success and prominence of UGA"

Im as big of a UGA homer as anybody else, but I think you're over your head on that one. We didnt win an SEC title for 20 years until CMR came to town. Thats not much prominence since the Dooley years. So it seems like you are just airing your built up frustrations on CMR....and to think, you suggested we bring back Donnan. WOW. Need I remind you that Donnan had a losing record to EVERY rival we have?


----------



## kevina (Sep 13, 2009)

olcowman said:


> Dawg fans have forgotten ( or never knew ) the tradition of winning associated with this team. Players like Trippi, Sinkwich, McWhorter, etc. are unknown to these CMR lovers. The fact that alot of fans expect them to compete for a NC every year is ridiculous to them. They are just happy to have a winning season and finish 2nd or 3rd in the sec.
> 
> The decades old tradition of being among the elite in the sec and often the nation is not familiar to other teams fans either. (except some of the older Bama bunch who followed them thru the Bear era). Fla, LSU, Tenn, AU, GT, etc. they have had some good years in the past and portions of the programs have reached the top from time to time, but it hasn't come anywhere near the historical success and prominence attained by UGA. That is why that react with disbelief when some of the real UGA fans start questioning the so called "success" of CMR. From their position CMR and his staff look pretty darn good as they would love to have a few years of 7 and 8 win seasons.
> 
> Which it now seems is acceptable to many of the Dawg fans on here and the school's AD, everyone just needs to lower their expectations and we will all fall in love with the CMR program! Sorry I can't do it, and before anyone of you 'real' fans challenge my knowledge and/or credentials concerning the sport... I will be glad to post mine against yorne'. Why is it when someone challenges the CMR position there is always a group that fires off with "you must not know nothing about college football"? What do ya'll know? What can ya'll tell us that will make us understand your position? What is the secret I am missing? Ya'll CMR fan club members better just ignore this post?





chadair said:


> good post



Agree, especially the highlighted portion.

Hollering RTR since 1963


----------



## Jason280 (Sep 13, 2009)

Now, I am as critical of Richt as anyone, and I do not see us winning a NC under him. However, firing him will not accomplish anything.  Fact is, there is no one available who can do a better job.  So, what is the fix?  Job number one is discipline.  These kids flat out are not disciplined.  Penalties are killing us, and turnovers have all ready cost us one game (and almost lost us the game last night).  Job number two is moving Martinez on down the line.  Our defense has looked extremely soft, and remains vulnerable to underneath routes and screens.  As far as play calling goes, I have no idea who to blame.  We had the exact same problems when Richt was running the calls as we do now with Bobo, so it leads me to believe Richt still has his hands in the cookie jar.  The talent we have on both sides of the ball is great, but the leadership on the sidelines is questionable at best.  

On a positive note, special teams are as good as I have ever seen them.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 13, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I would much rather CMR call the plays instead of Bobo. I never wanted him to hand the duties over to Bobo to begin with. CMR made his name as a good coach for his explosive offenses. His offenses at FSU always ranked at or near the top of most the offensive categories. Offense is his bread and butter and I wish he would get back to his old offensive ways.


Me too!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 13, 2009)

CMR is a fine coach but he does need to address the defensive woes. I think Martinez needs to go. USCe isn't very good offensively, just ask N.C.State. Georgia made them look like Heisman contenders.


----------



## TwoSeventy (Sep 13, 2009)

CMR is a Great guy, but he wins most of those 10 game season's with talent against lessor teams. (You must give him credit for that.) As someone else has said though, when he runs into the FL, TN, Al, with the same talent, he and his assistant coaches usually get out coached. Florida is the bar by which we should measure our team at this time, and until we can beat FL. consistently we will be a 2 or 3 in the SEC east. Some of yall may be satisfied with that but I am tired of getting beat year in and year out by FL. The team I saw last night couldnt stay on the field with a Fl or Bama team right now. Them teams put a spanking on us last year and we had several Pro recruits. I hope I'm wrong but I think it's going to get real ugly this year.


----------



## olcowman (Sep 13, 2009)

Jason280 said:


> Now, I am as critical of Richt as anyone, and I do not see us winning a NC under him. However, firing him will not accomplish anything. ..............................  The talent we have on both sides of the ball is great, but the leadership on the sidelines is questionable at best.



Like I said, lets just lower the standards and bite the bullet. And as far as 3 NCs at UF, I agree ya'll are riding high and are on your way to another one with perhaps one of the best QBs in recent college football history. I love Tebow, the whole package, both his ability and his character. But this is a relatively new phenomenon for the UF program that has developed over the last 10 or so years. 

The tradition at UGA ain't just NCs or SEC titles. It is about integrity, discipline, honor, and the anticipation every year of competing in the upper tier of college ball. Honestly, I know now how AU and UT fans feel alot of years, because with the exception of last year I haven't even considered the Dawgs to be a contender for a title of any kind at the season's start.

I reckon I expect to much and need to change my mindset but that is the way I feel. I was grasping for straws when I threw out Donnan, but it is going to take change of the drastic sort to move the program forward. It ain't going anywhere with CMR? Does anyone see a NC in the next couple of years based on what they've seen or on the personell in place?


----------



## Tall Tines (Sep 13, 2009)

deerhunter70 said:


> I really like Richt I think he's a great guy and recruiter but I just don't think he's got what it takes to win a NC...You have to be the players coach not their friend. Bozo and no- D..Martinez both suck..Barely pulled this game against USC out and I'm tired of UGA struggling every week with the talent they got against lesser teams..
> 
> What do ya'll think?



I think you need to rethink. How long did it take Bobby Bowden to win a NC. look how many times in the years Richt has got the Dawgs to finish in the top ten.

Alot has to go right to win a national championship any way, the stars must be aligned just right, it is that way in any sport. Look at the Braves 14 year division run, one world series win in that time. I was upset at the performance yesterday, I hope Coach Richt does not take the friendship role to far with Martinez.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2009)

deerhunter70 said:


> I really like Richt I think he's a great guy and recruiter but I just don't think he's got what it takes to win a NC...You have to be the players coach not their friend. Bozo and no- D..Martinez both suck..Barely pulled this game against USC out and I'm tired of UGA struggling every week with the talent they got against lesser teams..
> 
> What do ya'll think?


 
I think I saw a better called game by UGA last night than I've seen in a year or so. SC is a formidable team that should have won that game, but penalties plagued both teams all night long. In fact, after watching and listening too a good many games yesterday, penalties seem to be a big problem throughout the entire SEC.


----------



## JH300 (Sep 13, 2009)

Mark Richt is a great coach, i just think he needs to show more disipline


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 13, 2009)

olcowman said:


> Like I said, lets just lower the standards and bite the bullet. And as far as 3 NCs at UF, I agree ya'll are riding high and are on your way to another one with perhaps one of the best QBs in recent college football history. I love Tebow, the whole package, both his ability and his character. But this is a relatively new phenomenon for the UF program that has developed over the last 10 or so years.
> 
> The tradition at UGA ain't just NCs or SEC titles. It is about integrity, discipline, honor, and the anticipation every year of competing in the upper tier of college ball. Honestly, I know now how AU and UT fans feel alot of years, because with the exception of last year I haven't even considered the Dawgs to be a contender for a title of any kind at the season's start.
> 
> I reckon I expect to much and need to change my mindset but that is the way I feel. I was grasping for straws when I threw out Donnan, but it is going to take change of the drastic sort to move the program forward. It ain't going anywhere with CMR? Does anyone see a NC in the next couple of years based on what they've seen or on the personell in place?



Cowman, a lot of the things you say I can agree with. But some of them I just cant honestly understand. I agree that there is a certain air of integrity with the UGA program, but what we ALL have to understand as UGA fans is that our program has not been at the level that it currently is since the early 1980s. Ray Goof was horrible for our program and never had us in any kind of contention. Donnan had some good seasons, but lost to ALL of our rivals. Dooley was great in his first 20 years or so, then fell downhill quickly and our program has not been a national contender since, that is until CMR came to town. He has won 2 SEC titles this decade and 3 SEC East titles. This is a far cry from a nationally dominant program, but in terms of relativity with UGA from the last 20 years, CMR is a blessing to have on the sidelines. He HAS taken us back to that top 10 team for the most part each and every year. Everybody talks about Bama and UF. Yes, UF has our number and quite possibly one of the most dominant teams that CFB has seen in a great number of years. They are looking for BCS NC #3 in 4 years. That is unreal. They get credit where its due. But Bama has been nothing shy of a disappointment for the last decade, with last year being an exception. Yes, odds are that they are back into serious contention with Saban, but one good year doesn't make them what they are made out to be. 

I agree that changes need to be made, but CMR is not the one who needs to be canned. Call me a homer or whatever, but he has given this program the shot in the rear that it needed to have a chance at national contention. Yes, all signs point that this year will be a down year, but we are 2 games deep into the season, and anything can happen. But when a man wins nearly 80% of his games, how can his head be on the chopping block? No, I am not settling for winning 10 games a year, but I also realize that if we continue to uphold that level of play, then a NC will come to us in the near future. It may not be this year or the next, but it will be soon. Yes, EVERY fan wants a NC every single year, but realistically, it can't and won't happen. For anybody, not just UGA. UF won't win every NC from here on out. Neither will USCw, Bama, LSU. It just can't happen.


----------



## olcowman (Sep 13, 2009)

Ya'll aint gonna believe this but I was discussing something with my wife and she told me I needed to be "more optimistic" about things? What nerve! She ain't ever been 'right in the head' anyhow, good thing she can cook!

Anyhow, here's some more doom and gloom that keeps me awake at nights. I think everyone agrees that a top recruit will often lean toward a top program. Kids that are expecting to play in the pros will choose a program that has the ability to showcase their talent. I bet it is a rare occurence that a star player accepts a scholarship on a 'hopeless' team with the mindset that he can put the onus on his back and 'turn it all around' and make his mark for the nfl scouts. Heck, even one of the Mannings chose a program on the rise rather than his father's alma mater where he would have been an instant heroe.

What I am getting at is the fact that CMR can't afford a year or two of 5 or 6 wins. Nor can he continue to field teams that are seen as generally undisciplined or who fail due to ethical problems on the next level. The UGA tradition and his winning record keep the recruiting classes among the best in the nation. A couple of bad years will bury the program much like Bama did a few years back, and it will take a drastic measure to bring it back, and to bring it back fast. We may end up like Bama and be forced to hire the Devil in order reach the top of the mountain again? 

I'm done as I got to get to the woods and sit on my stand and cry a little. I'll be okay after a while.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 13, 2009)

Again Cowman, your thinking is right, but I dont think we risk losing our recruiting strengths. We were getting great recruits with Goof and Donnan too. I do understand where you are coming from though, and I agree that a few bad seasons definitely cant help our recruiting. But I think we will continue to recruit just fine. 

But look at us in '07. We were 4-2 early in the year and ranked 24th in the polls before we went on a tear and finished the season as arguably the best team in the nation, ending in a #2 final ranking. That could still happen this year. Im not holding my breath on that one, but it is possible.


----------



## Rooster60 (Sep 13, 2009)

I like Richt.  He is a good coach.  But talent comes knocking at Georgia.  Always has.  Thats why they are constantly in the top of the recruiting classes.  They always have studs there.  But, in my opinion, they will never win a National Championship with Richt there.  He just does not have the killer instint.  Same problem Tubberville had.  Too nice of a guy.

Georgia has a awesome program.  Just look at the numbers.  They do not lie but its time for them to step it up and win a National Championship.  They have the team.  They just need the coaching staff..[/QUOTE]

You hit the nail on the head i agree


----------



## Champtony20 (Sep 13, 2009)

I know last night was one of the best Ga. games i've seen in a long time!! Cox looked like a leader, go Dawgs!!! Woof..Woof


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 13, 2009)

If I had said some of the things some UGA fans on here are saying, I'd be called dumb.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2009)

Champtony20 said:


> I know last night was one of the best Ga. games i've seen in a long time!! Cox looked like a leader, go Dawgs!!! Woof..Woof


 
I agree, all except for the woof woof part....


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 13, 2009)

IF your willing to settle for 10 win seasons, keep him.  If you want to win a National title or even a SEC title these days, you had better start looking.  

Its all a matter of expectations

And please dont use the "Theres nobody else better out there."  There will always be somebody else better...

It really is all about expectations.

Great guy.  Winning coach.  But not a closer.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 13, 2009)

I've been beating up Bobo since CMR past the mantle. What ever the case was last night our O was moving the ball. The problem with last night night was the D stunk. They made SC look good! On the other hand I will say that in the end the D won the game! Our O moved the ball on a very good SEC D too! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Sep 13, 2009)

This subject should not even be discussed, Coach Richt is a great coach. People always think that there is always  someone better out there. How about you true DAWG Fans get behind this coach , his staff and these players. 
GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## david w. (Sep 13, 2009)

you cant want to  fire a coach just because they lost one game.


----------



## olcowman (Sep 13, 2009)

Big Buck Hunter said:


> This subject should not even be discussed, Coach Richt is a great coach. People always think that there is always  someone better out there. How about you true DAWG Fans get behind this coach , his staff and these players.
> GO DAWGS!!!!!



What is a "true" dawg fan? If it means you have to blindly accept whatever the AD and admin put on the field, and be happy just in the fact that they'll probably have another winning season. (which may be a reach this year?) Well if that is the case, I reckon I aint no "true" dawg fan. Don't really want to be either, I'll stay with the "realistic" dawg fans or the "educated" dawg fans who feel it is pertinent to question the decisions and direction of the program from time to time.

Now you "true" dawg fans go on and have ya'll some "true" dawg fun while you can!


----------



## olcowman (Sep 13, 2009)

david13 said:


> you cant want to  fire a coach just because they lost one game.



You might want to read the whole thread cause I'm pretty sure that ain't the case here. Must have just read the subject line?


----------



## Jason280 (Sep 13, 2009)

> I've been beating up Bobo since CMR past the mantle


---and---


> I would much rather CMR call the plays instead of Bobo. I never wanted him to hand the duties over to Bobo to begin with. CMR made his name as a good coach for his explosive offenses



I don't think the problem is with Bobo.  Sure, he has to shoulder some of the blame, but it ultimately falls back on the head coach.  Also, if everyone will remember, Richt cost us quite a few games due to poor play calling while he was the offensive coordinator.  

Yes, there were some explosive offenses at FSU, but none of it has existed for Richt at Georgia.  Here, his game plan is too predictable, never aggressive, and entirely too cautious.  Like I said in another thread, he is not playing to win.  He simply looks like he is playing not to lose.

The question everyone needs to ask themselves is this:  What do you think Spurrier, Saban, or Meyer could have done with the teams we've had over the last 6-8 years?  



> How about you true DAWG Fans get behind this coach , his staff and these players



Are you suggesting that folks who question the coaching staff are somehow not "true" fans?  That's like suggesting you are "un-American" for questioning Obama and the government.  I went to UGA, buy tickets, and have donated money.  I have as much right to question the staff as anyone, and I am as true a fan as anyone else on this board.   I am also a realist, and I am not content with 2-3 losses per year or being out coached and outplayed by teams with lesser talent.  We had two first round draft picks in the NFL last year, one of the best wide receivers in the conference, and still ended up with 3 losses.  This year, we have all ready been out coached in consecutive games, lost to a team that gave up 45 to Houston, and still have the meat of our schedule coming up.  

You be happy and stay behind Richt all you want, but if things keep going as they look now, get ready for 3-4 losses.  I'm still, and will always be, a UGA fan.  But that doesn't mean I have to like what is going on.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 13, 2009)

So you are guys are saying that this year, with an unproven QB, highly questionable RB stable, thin WR corps, and a beat up DL, that we shouldn't lose a game? Come on, yea I like to think big for UGA too, but let's be serious. Did you honestly think we would go unbeaten this year? I'll say it again, we are 1-1, 1-0 in the SEC, and as of right now, leading the SEC East...There's still 10 games left on the schedule


----------



## david w. (Sep 13, 2009)

olcowman said:


> You might want to read the whole thread cause I'm pretty sure that ain't the case here. Must have just read the subject line?


----------



## Jason280 (Sep 13, 2009)

> So you are guys are saying that this year, with an unproven QB, highly questionable RB stable, thin WR corps, and a beat up DL, that we shouldn't lose a game?



We have a senior quarterback who has played some games, so I would hardly call him "questionable".  RB's?  Samuel and King have a ton of talent, but are only as good as the play calling and the blocking.  Thin WR corps?  We have arguably the best receiver in the SEC, Moore is no slouch, and a decent TE in Chapas.  As far as the D Line is concerned, its #1 problem is Martinez. 



> Come on, yea I like to think big for UGA too, but let's be serious. Did you honestly think we would go unbeaten this year?



Absolutely not.  My expectations are a 2-3 loss team, which has been the norm for Richt.  However, I never expected us to get slapped around like we did last week or give up 37 points to South Carolina.


> I'll say it again, we are 1-1, 1-0 in the SEC, and as of right now, leading the SEC East...There's still 10 games left on the schedule



Yes, you are correct.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 13, 2009)

Jason280 said:


> We have a senior quarterback who has played some games, so I would hardly call him "questionable".  RB's?  Samuel and King have a ton of talent, but are only as good as the play calling and the blocking.  Thin WR corps?  We have arguably the best receiver in the SEC, Moore is no slouch, and a decent TE in Chapas.  As far as the D Line is concerned, its #1 problem is Martinez.
> 
> Our Sr QB so far has been questioned by every single critic in the game...he had MINOR playing time before this season, mainly cleanup duty, one start, and one game winning drive to his credit. Yes, I would call that questionable. Especially given his illness last week, then news of a bad shoulder this week. Im still behind him 100%, but he is about as green as can be. Played a lot better yesterday and I am confident he will be just fine. But he is not by any means an awesome QB at this point.
> 
> ...




I am still behind the Dawgs 100% and I still think we can have a great season. Yes the first game was disappointing, and there were shaky moments in the second, but we have to take it one game at a time.


----------



## sleepindawg (Sep 13, 2009)

Whoever heard of a football coach named Willie Martinez anyway...he should either change his name or try coaching baseball or maybe even being a jockey...but he'll never be accepted in the football world with a name like that...Well, maybe at Florida or Miami.


----------



## chadair (Sep 13, 2009)

sleepindawg said:


> Whoever heard of a football coach named Willie Martinez anyway...he should either change his name or try coaching baseball or maybe even being a jockey...but he'll never be accepted in the football world with a name like that...Well, maybe at Florida or Miami.



Looks to me like he has been accepted by the biggest dog of em all. He's Richts boy, nothin else to say


----------



## centerc (Sep 13, 2009)

UGAs NC chance was a 2 years ago when they didnt show up vs South Carolina. Even though UT killed them they would still got in the BCS with one loss that was one of the best teams Georgia has had. CMR always gets close but lets one or two games get away.


----------



## ACguy (Sep 13, 2009)

centerc said:


> UGAs NC chance was a 2 years ago when they didnt show up vs South Carolina. Even though UT killed them they would still got in the BCS with one loss that was one of the best teams Georgia has had. CMR always gets close but lets one or two games get away.



He still would of had to win the SEC championahip game(LSU). I think his best chance to win a NC's was in 2002 when UGA only had 1 loss and it was to a 8-5 Ron Zook UF team.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 13, 2009)

Fire Richt?----- BLASPHEMY!!!!!!!


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Sep 13, 2009)

Y'all do realize that Georgia wasn't a threat to anyone BEFORE Richt went there right?  Fire him?  That's crazy talk.

Ray Goff might be available.  Think about it.  Richt has made UGA football a contender.  Can y'all remember the years before he was in Athens???


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 14, 2009)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Y'all do realize that Georgia wasn't a threat to anyone BEFORE Richt went there right?  Fire him?  That's crazy talk.
> 
> Ray Goff might be available.  Think about it.  Richt has made UGA football a contender.  *Can y'a**ll remember the years before he was in Athens???*



Sure do...that's why I think this is so absurd. Well said


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 14, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> No reason for anymore Gator's to add fuel to the fire.....dog fans are burning their barn down fine on their own...lol



  ain't it great !!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 14, 2009)

deerhunter70 said:


> I really like Richt I think he's a great guy and recruiter but I just don't think he's got what it takes to win a NC...You have to be the players coach not their friend. Bozo and no- D..Martinez both suck..Barely pulled this game against USC out and I'm tired of UGA struggling every week with the talent they got against lesser teams..
> 
> What do ya'll think?



I vote we fire you.  Please post the name and address of your boss.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 14, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Ray Goof was horrible for our program and never had us in any kind of contention.



Jan Kemp destroyed UGA football.  Ray Golf was left with the fallout.  Of course his coaching wasn't up to par either.


Vince Dooley had his fair share of 6 and 7 win seasons.  In fact he was somewhat on the hotseat going into the 1980 football season after coming off a 6-5 season.

1964 7-3
1965 6-4
1967 7-4
1969 5-5-1
1970 5-5
1972 7-4
1973 7-4
1974 6-6
1977 5-6
1979 6-5
1984 7-4-1
1985 7-3-2

Now granted he had 6 SEC championships and 1 National Championship in his career but he had his fair share of mediocre seasons.  To me the difference is that Vince Dooley didn't have to coach in the era of "Sports Center."  The coaches in this era are constantly in the spotlight and they better win or get packing.


----------



## HighCotton (Sep 14, 2009)

CMR is ok.  He's a keeper...... for now.

The defense or lack thereof, is a real worry.  SC just kept on dumping the 5-10 yard stuff in that weak zone all day long and UGA never once made adjustments that I could tell.

No pressure on the QB and playing soft on the recievers.  Fire WM.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 14, 2009)

So what I gathered from this thread is that we should fire Richt  hire Houston Nutt, and that since we aren't UF or USC we need to do something? Come on guys. First of all, Houston Nutt has done less, much much less than CMR has in his career and it isn't even close. Don't want to hear about talent level because recruiting is part of it. As far as comparing us to UF, USC, and the like. Our classes usually fall somewhere in the bottom half of the top 10 nationally which is exactly where we usually end up in the polls so I'd say (if you can believe recruiting rankings) that the staff has coached the kids up to about the point we thought they'd be. USC, UF, and even Bama have all pulled together back to back #1 classes as some point lately and even in their "bad" years their classes are top 5. I agree that some shake up in the assistants might be needed at years end, we'll see... But keep in mind, NOBODY wanted to get rid of Willie at the end of 07 when the Dawgs were sacking everyone and their mommas. Nobody wanted to get rid of Bobo when we were pounding it down UF's throat . Nobody wanted to get rid of Richt when we were sitting at #2 at the end of 07 either. After all that Richt has done since arriving in Athens, which is MORE THAN ANY OTHER UGA COACH EVER IN THAT SPAN, and to go about it the way that he has we have people wanting to fire him and hire Houston Nutt?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 14, 2009)

Great post Greene


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 14, 2009)

Richt, no.  Martinez, yes (but not before GT gets to go at him again.)

The Wolfpack held the Cocks to 7 points.  I guess its all that ACC speed...


----------



## olcowman (Sep 14, 2009)

I ain't sure anybody will have to fire CMR anyway? After Bowden's FSU team laid that egg saturday and almost got a whipping by a team who's campus consists of 2 buildings and part of a strip mall, Coach Bowden may be seriously looking into retirement? If he ain't then the alumni will do it for him. Seminole fans are wanting to return to the glory days when they competed for the NC pretty regularly for a few years.

CMR is still their darling and his career is even followed with more than a passing interest, on a regular basis, in the Tallahassee papers. I have always felt that if Bowden retires, and especially if the Dawgs are having a down year like we are fixing to have, CMR will bail out on his contract. Just my own opinion and ya'll know what there like.....yeah like Fla fans! LOL


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 14, 2009)

ACguy said:


> What was UGA on top of when VanGorder was the DC? .



The SEC genius.  I know you didn't become a Gator until '06 but don't make it so obvious.


----------



## reylamb (Sep 14, 2009)

As a non-UGA fan I do find this to be slightly amusing.  I tell ya what, I will trade you guys Dabo for CMR straight up.......

In defense of Willie though, how many drives for USCe started in UGA territory, 4 I think?  Their first scoring drive started on the UGA 23 as a result of a turnover.  Their second, a FG, started on the UGA 9, again, another turnover by the UGA special teams maybe?  Then there was a pick 6 thrown by Cox, correct?  So, 17 of the USCe points were a result of UGA turnovers and/or starting deep in UGA territory.  2 of the other  USCe scoring drives started at the UGA 35 and 43, both resulting in FGs, another 9 points.  USCe had 3 long, sustained drives, 1 for a TD and 2 for FGs, 13 points.  

Did the D really play that poorly, or was it a combination of things?  The best Defenses in the country will have a hard time keeping opponents from scoring when they are always starting on the wrong half of the field.  Truthfully, I did see some areas where I though Willie made some bad calls.  When you send the MLB on blitzes you need to play man in the secondary, otherwise you leave the middle soft for the TE to expose the blitz, 10 or so yards per pop............other than that, I thought the defense played pretty well, heck, they did keep USCe out of the endzone after they started on the 9......

Plus, a W is a W.......


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm going to start my own thread about this.  I won't comment any further in this one.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 14, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> So what I gathered from this thread is that we should fire Richt  hire Houston Nutt, and that since we aren't UF or USC we need to do something? Come on guys. First of all, Houston Nutt has done less, much much less than CMR has in his career and it isn't even close. Don't want to hear about talent level because recruiting is part of it. As far as comparing us to UF, USC, and the like. Our classes usually fall somewhere in the bottom half of the top 10 nationally which is exactly where we usually end up in the polls so I'd say (if you can believe recruiting rankings) that the staff has coached the kids up to about the point we thought they'd be. USC, UF, and even Bama have all pulled together back to back #1 classes as some point lately and even in their "bad" years their classes are top 5. I agree that some shake up in the assistants might be needed at years end, we'll see... But keep in mind, NOBODY wanted to get rid of Willie at the end of 07 when the Dawgs were sacking everyone and their mommas. Nobody wanted to get rid of Bobo when we were pounding it down UF's throat . Nobody wanted to get rid of Richt when we were sitting at #2 at the end of 07 either. After all that Richt has done since arriving in Athens, which is MORE THAN ANY OTHER UGA COACH EVER IN THAT SPAN, and to go about it the way that he has we have people wanting to fire him and hire Houston Nutt?


----------



## Wounded Knee (Sep 15, 2009)

ACguy said:


> What was UGA on top of when VanGorder was the DC? .




Thats exactly my question. They never did anything but win one SEC Champ and I think the backdoored that one.....


----------



## Wounded Knee (Sep 15, 2009)

olcowman said:


> I ain't sure anybody will have to fire CMR anyway? After Bowden's FSU team laid that egg saturday and almost got a whipping by a team who's campus consists of 2 buildings and part of a strip mall, Coach Bowden may be seriously looking into retirement? If he ain't then the alumni will do it for him. Seminole fans are wanting to return to the glory days when they competed for the NC pretty regularly for a few years.
> 
> CMR is still their darling and his career is even followed with more than a passing interest, on a regular basis, in the Tallahassee papers. I have always felt that if Bowden retires, and especially if the Dawgs are having a down year like we are fixing to have, CMR will bail out on his contract. Just my own opinion and ya'll know what there like.....yeah like Fla fans! LOL



I don't think leaving UGA for Fsu would be a step up at this point....


----------



## Wounded Knee (Sep 15, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> So what I gathered from this thread is that we should fire Richt  hire Houston Nutt, and that since we aren't UF or USC we need to do something? Come on guys. First of all, Houston Nutt has done less, much much less than CMR has in his career and it isn't even close. Don't want to hear about talent level because recruiting is part of it. As far as comparing us to UF, USC, and the like. Our classes usually fall somewhere in the bottom half of the top 10 nationally which is exactly where we usually end up in the polls so I'd say (if you can believe recruiting rankings) that the staff has coached the kids up to about the point we thought they'd be. USC, UF, and even Bama have all pulled together back to back #1 classes as some point lately and even in their "bad" years their classes are top 5. I agree that some shake up in the assistants might be needed at years end, we'll see... But keep in mind, NOBODY wanted to get rid of Willie at the end of 07 when the Dawgs were sacking everyone and their mommas. Nobody wanted to get rid of Bobo when we were pounding it down UF's throat . Nobody wanted to get rid of Richt when we were sitting at #2 at the end of 07 either. After all that Richt has done since arriving in Athens, which is MORE THAN ANY OTHER UGA COACH EVER IN THAT SPAN, and to go about it the way that he has we have people wanting to fire him and hire Houston Nutt?



Ramming it down UF's throats  Ha Ha, how many times did that happen> Once in I can't even remember what year.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> So what I gathered from this thread is that we should fire Richt hire Houston Nutt.


 
Only if y'all want to play musical coaches for 10 years, like my team did. Keeping Richt would be highly advisable, rotating his staff would also be highly advisable. Although Bobo did a better job this past game, he WILL falter again, it is in his nature. If a Head Coach expects 110% out of his players at all times then he needs to be getting 120% out of his coaching staff, and this just isn't happening.

So my bottom line recommendation is keep Richt, replace his staff.


----------



## RBoleman (Sep 15, 2009)

anyone wanting to get rid of cmr is shot out

I mean look at ccw at nd  I guess they need to fire him too


----------



## Rem 742 (Sep 16, 2009)

It is a trial being a Dawg fan. Gonna be ugly when the Gators roll-in.
Any disagreement?


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 16, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Only if y'all want to play musical coaches for 10 years, like my team did. Keeping Richt would be highly advisable, rotating his staff would also be highly advisable. Although Bobo did a better job this past game, he WILL falter again, it is in his nature. If a Head Coach expects 110% out of his players at all times then he needs to be getting 120% out of his coaching staff, and this just isn't happening.
> 
> So my bottom line recommendation is keep Richt, replace his staff.




Agreed.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 16, 2009)

Rem 742 said:


> It is a trial being a Dawg fan. Gonna be ugly when the Gators roll-in.
> Any disagreement?



Nah that's more than likely how it will be but no it isn't a trial.  When you have always been a fan of a team and don't just root for whoever is on top, it's not a trial at all.

I know that most of the Gators on here have always been Gators but when UF hits a dry spell, and they will, there is going to be a lot of ship jumping.


----------



## ACguy (Sep 17, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> The SEC genius.  I know you didn't become a Gator until '06 but don't make it so obvious.



Did they win a national championship with VanGorder? Did UGA win more SEC championships with Vangorder then Martinez? Why don't you tell me what UGA was on top of when VanGorder was there? 

2-6


----------



## olcowman (Sep 18, 2009)

RBoleman said:


> anyone wanting to get rid of cmr is shot out
> 
> I mean look at ccw at nd  I guess they need to fire him too



Whew..... glad you cleared it up for us with that thought provoking explanation!!! If wanting to see a team coached up to and performing at the level of the talent that it puts on the field, and if wanting to see the dawgs compete for a nc and sec title on a somewhat regular basis....well I'm "shot out" for sure? 

And if your happy with the current results and looking forward to hopefully cracking the top 25 at the end of this year.... well your ..... whatever the opposite of "shot out" is? 

P.S. I have been looking at ccw at nd and so has the nd fan base. I'll bet if he don't show some significant improvement and turn out a winning season this year that we'll all be looking at him heading back to the nfl to try and find another oc job!


----------



## larpyn (Sep 18, 2009)

if you Dogs had a "Nation", you might be able to start a movement for change........ we did it to Zook

we all know know there is only one true "Nation" in sports............. "The Gator Nation"

i guess you will just have to settle for mediocrity until Richt retires


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 18, 2009)

ACguy said:


> Did they win a national championship with VanGorder? Did UGA win more SEC championships with Vangorder then Martinez? Why don't you tell me what UGA was on top of when VanGorder was there?
> 
> 2-6



You really are special aren't you?  The '05 crowd were Van Gorder guys who were still used to playing his way.  Pretty hard even for Willie to screw it all completely up in one year.

Since you are such a UGA football savant, consider the the average PPG by most of the offenses during Van Gorder's time on the job.  Now look at the PPG by opponents.  Now look at win totals.  OH goodness.  A trend!  Who'd have thunk it?  Now, without just wanting to be opposite, tell me if the same results could have been yielded with WM running the D.

Won the SEC, played for it the next year, beat you lizzards the next year.  Along with what I already listed.  I don't expect any kind of coherent response other than how much you love UF and hate UGA.  I set the bar pretty low for you because I understan your limitations and I don't hold them against you.

After all, it's understanding that allows a person like me to tollerate someone like yourself.


----------



## riprap (Sep 18, 2009)

larpyn said:


> if you Dogs had a "Nation", you might be able to start a movement for change........ we did it to Zook
> 
> we all know know there is only one true "Nation" in sports............. "The Gator Nation"
> 
> i guess you will just have to settle for mediocrity until Richt retires



Must be why ESPN wants UGA for a primetime game every Sat. they can. Ratings.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Sep 18, 2009)

deerhunter70 said:


> I really like Richt I think he's a great guy and recruiter but I just don't think he's got what it takes to win a NC...You have to be the players coach not their friend. Bozo and no- D..Martinez both suck..Barely pulled this game against USC out and I'm tired of UGA struggling every week with the talent they got against lesser teams..
> 
> What do ya'll think?



you my friend are not a true Georgia Fan!!!!! and by the way...every week???? they have only played 2 games....


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 18, 2009)

larpyn said:


> if you Dogs had a "Nation", you might be able to start a movement for change........ we did it to Zook
> 
> we all know know there is only one true "Nation" in sports............. "The Gator Nation"
> 
> i guess you will just have to settle for mediocrity until Richt retires



You can tell yourself that if it makes you feel special. The one and only reason our respective situations are so vastly different is as simple as the difference in ADs. I HATE the university of Florida but I recognize that Jeremy Foley is one of the best in the business. We on the other hand have Damon Evans who asks "What color?" when Michael Adams hollers "Crap!!" That my friend, is the plain unvarnished truth. But you were bragging about "nations".............


----------



## olcowman (Sep 19, 2009)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> you my friend are not a true Georgia Fan!!!!! and by the way...every week???? they have only played 2 games....



He might be talking about the last few seasons when the Dawgs have failed to play up to the talent the were putting on the field? Or the fact that they seem to consistently fail to execute effective game plans against even the lower tier programs that are scattered in the schedules? 

Can you help me out with something? What is a "true" Georgia fan? Is short term memory loss a requirement or something? Is it a disqualification to intelligently analyze the short-comings and errors contributable to the current coaching staff and to express those concerns? Do I need to forget the history and integrity associated with the program and lower my expectations in order to join your "true fan" club?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 19, 2009)

I can't believe that this thread is still alive.


----------



## chadair (Sep 19, 2009)

riprap said:


> Must be why ESPN wants UGA for a primetime game every Sat. they can. Ratings.



WRONG CBS has first dibs on the SEC game of the week, and ESPN has 2nd choice. And compare ratings after tonight between UGA- Rkansas (which is on espn) game with Texas- Texas Tech (is on ABC) game


----------



## McChef (Sep 20, 2009)

ok all you Mark Richt haters I have an important stat for you all 
2 Sec titles.  How many did Donnan and Goff win oh thats right zero.  Georgia was ravaged with injuries last year.  Boykin was given an iv in the sc game so that means he was dehydrated and couldn't play.  The d is terrible but look at the positives Georgia manned up when they were down twice once on the road and once at home.  A win is a win and I believe the d will get better.  The offense is already turning the corner have faith people no person in their right mind would have expected a nc this year if you did you should really seek help.  Florida will be down next year with god I mean Tebow being gone not to mention the heart of their d spikes going to the nfl as well.  All is not lost the pups are taking their beating all these young guys will be much better next year if not better in the 2nd half of the season have faith.  This is college football things happen look at USC falling to Washington.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2009)

McChef said:


> ok all you Mark Richt haters I have an important stat for you all
> 2 Sec titles. How many did Donnan and Goff win oh thats right zero. Georgia was ravaged with injuries last year. Boykin was given an iv in the sc game so that means he was dehydrated and couldn't play. The d is terrible but look at the positives Georgia manned up when they were down twice once on the road and once at home. A win is a win and I believe the d will get better. The offense is already turning the corner have faith people no person in their right mind would have expected a nc this year if you did you should really seek help. Florida will be down next year with god I mean Tebow being gone not to mention the heart of their d spikes going to the nfl as well. All is not lost the pups are taking their beating all these young guys will be much better next year if not better in the 2nd half of the season have faith. This is college football things happen look at USC falling to Washington.


 

Blah Blah Blah, if Donnan and Goff had been give a 9 year chance they might have had more.

That you Ol' Red???


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 20, 2009)

Anyone who calls for firing Richt is an idiot and I don't care if it ruffles any feathers either.

Martinez, now I'll ride that wagon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> Anyone who calls for firing Richt is an idiot and I don't care if it ruffles any feathers either.
> 
> Martinez, now I'll ride that wagon.


 
I'll have to agree with you there. The Arkansas game would have been a blow out if the D line coach were worth his salt.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Sep 20, 2009)

Richts' biggest issue is that he has to much unwarranted faith in Martinez. Martinez is a failure at his job.


----------



## crappiefool (Sep 20, 2009)

If UGA could get rid of Willie Martinez then and hire a defensive coordinator that actually knew what he was doing then it would ease the pressure off Mark Richt. Richt isnt the problem, Willie Martinez is the problem.


----------

